# Suche Gilde auf Eredar



## Myhordi (16. April 2007)

Hallo ein Lvl 25 Schamane der Verstärkung geskillt ist sucht eine Gilde auf Eredar die mich gut behandelt und am besten auch mit mir in instanzen geht.Würde mich über eine Gilde freuen die schnell antwortet.Mein Ingame 
Name ist Myhorde


----------



## Myhordi (20. April 2007)

Bin jetzt lvl 26 und suche immer noch


----------



## vanHaven (25. Mai 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Bin jetzt lvl 26 und suche immer noch




Ally or Horde ?


----------



## Monolith (25. Mai 2007)

vanHaven schrieb:


> Ally or Horde ?



Er spielt Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe sein mybuffed-Profil, bzw. seine Charaktere.


----------



## Myhordi (15. Juni 2007)

Bi  inziwchen fast 40


----------



## Blackdog2001 (16. Juni 2007)

Glückwunsch. Ich geb dir mal einen kleinen tip frag doch einfach mal bei ne Gilde auf deinem Server an die nehmen dich wetten sogar auf wenn du nicht eine totale Nervensäge bist.


----------



## Lamer2 (18. Juni 2007)

Melde dich mal bei uns.
Ingame bei mir alias Wolpi oder Rantaplan oder auf unserer Homepage

www.nibelungen-gilde.de.gg


----------



## Lamer2 (18. Juni 2007)

Ich ziehe hiermit das Angebot zurück da wir keine Member brauchen bzw suchen die irgendwelche gerüchte über andere Leute in die Welt setzen.

der kleine Jägersmann Wolpi


----------



## Myhordi (18. Juni 2007)

Ich nehme  mine äüßerungen zurück  ich glaub euch schon dass ihr keine aus der gilde  mactator zu den nibelungen rübergezogen habt.ich würde auch gerne  in eure gilde aber ich müsste mich dafür erst mal mit meinen ex gildenleader absprechen weil wir wollten in eine andere gilde zusammen gehn ob er damit einvertsanden wäre.Eine Frage noch:Habt ihr stammgrps für instanzen?


----------

